# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب حصري :  تطبيق تصوير مدفوع ب350 جنية مجانا لكم جميعا اليوم

## EslamElbana

عندنا أبو فلوس ببلاش 😎 ناس كتير كلمتنى و طلبت منى برنامج علشان يعملو بيه ايديت للصور بتعتهم انا قاعد بدور بقالى يومين عل برنامج كويس جدا ملقتش غير دا بس لقيته بس لقيته 350 جنيه و قعدت احاول لحد ما لقيت الحل و جبتهولكم هتقولوى عملته علشان تجيبه هقولكم سر المهنه بقا بس تعبت جامد و اقسم بالله البرنامج فاجر و هيعجبكم        التحميل مجانى : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

